# What is your favorite brush??



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What is your favorite brush to use on your GSD coat?! All I have right now is a slicker brush and his furminator deshedder. 

I'm looking for a brush that he will really enjoy getting brushed with. Just a relaxing experience. 

So, what do you use?? Whats your favorite??


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I use a shedding blade. My mom gave it to us, hahaha.
Skylar gets the goofiest look on her face when i do it, she looooves it!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a shedding blade...but I have the furminator also for when the blowing of the coat happens. I don't like to use the furminator otherwise, the shedding blade isn't as hard on the coat. Here is my thread from when Jake was a baby last summer.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/138742-need-help-brushes.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I love my undercoat rake. I have a cheap one I got from a flea market that is my favorite. The teeth on the rake are rounded so it doesn't scrape the skin and it's got this rubbery handle that is just very comfortable to hold. I can get some serious undercoat taken out in just 15 minutes and it doesn't damage the hair. 

My dogs hate the slicker brush, so when I'm done with the undercoat rake I usually go over them with a rounded pin brush. 

All the best grooming tool out there IMO for a shedding dog is a forced air dryer


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I use the ferminator once or twice a month and just a regular brush in between. It's grooming time in a couple minutes actually


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a madan pin brush, will that be okay to do daily brushing? I've been a groomer for 32 years and have only done a few GSD's and those were only because they were blowing coat and needed it. What is the daily grooming of a GSD puppy? Can you overbrush them? He has long hair and some areas look messy, so I try to keep him from matting, but when is it too much?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Undercoat rake, hands down. I have one with longer spinning teeth which is good for working out tangles on my longcoats, but doesn't do much to pull out the dead hair. I have another one with shorter stubby fixed teeth, which gets out more undercoat than any other brush I've ever used. 

As long as you're gentle, I don't think you need to worry about overbrushing him, but he probably doesn't need brushing every day. How old is your puppy? When Halo was a puppy the rake was overkill since she really wasn't shedding, I just wanted her to get used to being brushed. I had a little baby sized (maybe made for cats?) slicker brush that I used on her till she got ahold of it and chewed it up. 

I actually only brush mine every few weeks or so unless I see some tangles in their britches.

ETA: just saw his picture - what a doll! :wub:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My undercoat rake and slicker brush. Both help me target both areas; the undercoat and top.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Undercoat rake, hands down. I have one with longer spinning teeth which is good for working out tangles on my longcoats, but doesn't do much to pull out the dead hair. I have another one with shorter stubby fixed teeth, which gets out more undercoat than any other brush I've ever used.
> 
> As long as you're gentle, I don't think you need to worry about overbrushing him, but he probably doesn't need brushing every day. How old is your puppy? When Halo was a puppy the rake was overkill since she really wasn't shedding, I just wanted her to get used to being brushed. I had a little baby sized (maybe made for cats?) slicker brush that I used on her till she got ahold of it and chewed it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie. I'm trying to get him used to being brushed. I use the pin brush every few days, so when he does shed he won't give me such a hassle.
I'm just wondering, since he is a long coat, will I need the furminator, or should I just get a rake? I'm pretty sure I have a rake in my grooming arsenal, just haven't used it in awhile, I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I bought a furminator based on all the rave reviews, and I thought it didn't do a very good job on my longcoats. It worked slightly better on my longcoated cats (Maine *****) than on my dogs, but I still prefer an undercoat rake on them, so I gave it away to another board member. She has one longcoat and 2 standard coats, and she didn't like it any more than I did! It ended up getting "paid forward" to someone else.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use the zoom groom on both of mine and like it a lot.

What's a pin brush and an undercoat rake? Should I be getting them for Madix? I use the furminator 2-3 times during blowing coat but honestly I usually just tough it out and up the number of times we go swimming and I vacuum...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoom Groom. Hands down for me. My dogs hate the furminator. So, I use the zoom groom until the loose hair slows down, then comb, then the furminator to get some of the undercoat. Rake didn't do much good for Jax and she hates the pin brush too.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I use all 3, furminator, zoom groom and slicker brush. I use the zoom groom when I bathe Zeus too.


----------

